
The idea behind dicts being ordered since python3.6 - lapink
https://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-dev/2012-December/123028.html
======
lapink
The mail is from 2010 but it was only implemented in 2016, I wonder why. Found
the link in
[https://github.com/python/cpython/blob/master/Objects/dictob...](https://github.com/python/cpython/blob/master/Objects/dictobject.c).

